

Laravel Forge – Servers For Artisans - deiu
https://forge.laravel.com/

======
lostsock
This looks great! Laravel is such a joy to work with, having a nice way to get
it deployed is a big win.

$10 / month for unlimited servers seems like a great deal. It would also be
nice to have an option for $1 / month / server for those who only manage one
(or a couple) of servers.

~~~
joshmn
At $1/node/month you're looking at about 65 cents after transaction fees which
doesn't keep the lights on or water running. And, if you only have one node,
you're probably better suited on a shared host or VPS with cPanel installed
and armed.

I find this to be similar to Cloud66[0] (at least that's what I'm picking up),
and if that's the case, the pricing is very competitive (though Forge is
strictly for PHP and Cloud66 covers a more broad spectrum of languages).

[0] [http://www.cloud66.com/pricing](http://www.cloud66.com/pricing)

------
obisw4n
I'm actually shocked this isn't getting upvoted, this is pretty awesome
looking.

~~~
dang
The post set off the voting ring detector. But since the page says "Launching
Monday", it would be better posted on Monday anyway.

